
Dynamic Compilation (Graal tutorial, demos and benchmarks) - pron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLsG2kE1EMI
======
pron
Benchmarks are at the end of part 2:
[https://youtu.be/U_QpToYLsO0?t=58m26s](https://youtu.be/U_QpToYLsO0?t=58m26s)

